# Bachmann steam engine repair.



## rankowski4of7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Greetings, I have a 4-10-2 locomotive. The rear drive axle is broken. I sent it back to Bachmann and they said they do not have the parts anymore since it is maybe 20 yrs old. Does anyone know where I can get this repaired? It is a beautiful engine. Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The infamous Bachmann split axles...the bane of all older Bachmann models, right on down to their trolleys. Your only fix is to find a junked donor to strip for parts. If you're lucky, it's axles won't be split either.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have heard of people using brass or plastic tubing to fix the issue, but brass will cause shorting in the Bachmann split frames. I do have a Lionel (made by Bachmann) branded GS-4 that has the same issue. I'll be working on it in the fall. Super Glue only worked once around, then no more. 

I am looking for a repowering kit to get rid of the sorry little "pancake motor"


----------

